# Url?



## Drawmack (Nov 12, 2002)

What's your website's url?


----------



## arwink (Nov 12, 2002)

http://www.d20reviews.com/Natural20/

Not to imply the above is mine at all, just being neighbourly is all.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 13, 2002)

Yeah, we don't seem to have a version of the Nat20 site on the new server at enworld.org.  I'll ask Russ about it when I next see him online.


----------

